# Facemasks?



## MTW

I hate it, especially because anything other than an N95 mask is worthless, and those are impossibly to find now. Wearing cloth or a surgical mask is as good as wearing nothing for a virus with a 99.9% survival rate. 

Furthermore, if you're on a site with mandated safety glasses, you spend the day looking at fog. Also, it makes communication difficult, especially on loud commercial sites. I think they create more hazards then they are purported to mitigate.


----------



## Switched

We do service and repair, and it doesn't bother me a bit. It makes me money and secures me jobs at the moment. 

Does the mask do much for actual protection? Maybe, maybe not. But it has great psychological value, and creates in the mind of certain customers that you care for them.


----------



## pjones

I’m not required to, I just do it out of respect for my customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop

MTW said:


> I hate it, especially because anything other than an N95 mask is worthless, and those are impossibly to find now. Wearing cloth or a surgical mask is as good as wearing nothing for a virus with a 99.9% survival rate.
> 
> Furthermore, if you're on a site with mandated safety glasses, you spend the day looking at fog. Also, it makes communication difficult, especially on loud commercial sites. I think they create more hazards then they are purported to mitigate.


Its like wearing a hard hat in the middle of a field. Useless but required so its a waste of time complaining about it.


----------



## glen1971

Don't wear one. Not required, as we're usually by ourselves 99.5% of the time. The remaining time we are managing it. It's tough to stay 6' apart on some jobs..


----------



## kb1jb1

gpop said:


> Its like wearing a hard hat in the middle of a field. Useless but required so its a waste of time complaining about it.


Wearing a hard hat in a field serves a purpose. Hides the need for a haircut and protects from the sun or rain.


----------



## kb1jb1

There are many articles about over 60% of N95 face masks failed to meet standards. Some only filtered out 20% and not the 95% as it is supposed to. They could give a false sense of security. Think of the front line workers thinking that they are protected. How many got sick because of these defective masks?


----------



## drsparky

Wearing a mask in public is to prevent the wearer sneezing or coughing and spreading the virus to others. Keeps the snot and droplets near the wearer instead of shooting across the room. It is not to prevent you from catching the virus.

A 95 mask, properly fitted is to prevent the wearer from catching a virus in controlled situations, think healthcare or public safety workers. I had to shave my long time beard to get a good fit during respirator training.


----------



## MTW

It really isn't about masks. It's about the fear and paranoia that our so-called leaders have instilled in the masses. When I see people driving cars alone with masks on, I realize that I'm living in a society where a large percentage of the population are lunatics, zombififed, or have completely checked out mentally.


----------



## HackWork

kb1jb1 said:


> There are many articles about over 60% of N95 face masks failed to meet standards. Some only filtered out 20% and not the 95% as it is supposed to. They could give a false sense of security. Think of the front line workers thinking that they are protected. How many got sick because of these defective masks?


That mask might have failed to stop all contaminants from entering. But if everyone in the room is wearing a mask, there will be less risk in the air.


----------



## Switched

MTW said:


> It really isn't about masks. It's about the fear and paranoia that our so-called leaders have instilled in the masses. When I see people driving cars alone with masks on, I realize that I'm living in a society where a large percentage of the population are lunatics, zombififed, or have completely checked out mentally.


Maybe they are going from one store to another, and instead of taking the mask on and off, they choose to leave it on. 

The less a mask is removed and adjusted, the better off a person is. Taking the mask on/off only serves to cross contaminate.


----------



## macmikeman

Taking a syringe filled with 40 different poisons is another good way to cross contaminate yourself.


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> It really isn't about masks. It's about the fear and paranoia that our so-called leaders have instilled in the masses. When I see people driving cars alone with masks on, I realize that I'm living in a society where a large percentage of the population are lunatics, zombififed, or have completely checked out mentally.



PPE alleviates fear and paranoia.


----------



## micromind

A virus, by its nature, is small......very small. If a face mask were made to stop it completely, you wouldn't be able to breathe through it. 

I doubt if face masks do much of anything to stop the spread so my conspiracy theory is this; I believe that the face mask thing is intended mostly to see just exactly how many people will blindly believe whatever the government tells them.

Looking back, I firmly believe that the nationwide 55 MPH speed limit foisted on us in the 70s had 2 purposes;

1) To see how many people would obey an obviously ridiculous law.

2) To raise funds and thus give government even more ability to abuse us. 

Ok, flame on........


----------



## HackWork

The size of the virus itself doesn’t matter when the virus is being transmitted through droplets that it’s encapsulated in. And the masks are helping to limit the spread of those droplets.


----------



## Dan the electricman

micromind said:


> A virus, by its nature, is small......very small. If a face mask were made to stop it completely, you wouldn't be able to breathe through it.
> 
> I doubt if face masks do much of anything to stop the spread so my conspiracy theory is this; I believe that the face mask thing is intended mostly to see just exactly how many people will blindly believe whatever the government tells them.
> 
> Looking back, I firmly believe that the nationwide 55 MPH speed limit foisted on us in the 70s had 2 purposes;
> 
> 1) To see how many people would obey an obviously ridiculous law.
> 
> 2) To raise funds and thus give government even more ability to abuse us.
> 
> Ok, flame on........


:vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman

Speaking of sheeple, You out stompin for Sleepy Joe yet Dan? :vs_laugh:


----------



## zac

Switched said:


> Maybe they are going from one store to another, and instead of taking the mask on and off, they choose to leave it on.
> 
> 
> 
> The less a mask is removed and adjusted, the better off a person is. Taking the mask on/off only serves to cross contaminate.


I agree. It's easy to make judgements without all the facts. I don't disagree with the paranoia though. Everyone is wired differently.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

See, how many theories and opinions did we get in just 18 posts? The so called experts and our wonderful fake news outlets have twisted this thing around to the extreme. Since I wear glasses and any mask I have tried kept me completely fogged up (And how safe is that when you are constantly having to work on circuits that are hot?) I'm glad that None of the trades here are wearing them, at least on any of the projects I have been on. If I get infected with COVID-19 I will let you know... Well, that is if Rose's hasn't hauled me off.


----------



## TGGT

Quickservice said:


> See, how many theories and opinions did we get in just 18 posts? The so called experts and our wonderful fake news outlets have twisted this thing around to the extreme. Since I wear glasses and any mask I have tried kept me completely fogged up (And how safe is that when you are constantly having to work on circuits that are hot?) I'm glad that None of the trades here are wearing them, at least on any of the projects I have been on. If I get infected with COVID-19 I will let you know... Well, that is if Rose's hasn't hauled me off.


N95s, with the exhaust valve work fine for me, I also wear glasses. It just doesn't protect other people from your breath as effectively.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1

Quickservice said:


> See, how many theories and opinions did we get in just 18 posts? The so called experts and our wonderful fake news outlets have twisted this thing around to the extreme. Since I wear glasses and any mask I have tried kept me completely fogged up (And how safe is that when you are constantly having to work on circuits that are hot?) I'm glad that None of the trades here are wearing them, at least on any of the projects I have been on. If I get infected with COVID-19 I will let you know... Well, that is if Rose's hasn't hauled me off.


You mentioned about the glasses fogging up. Yesterday I was walking through a room after finishing up a task, glasses became totally fogged and I walked right into a low hanging chandelier. Somebody moved the dinning room table and I was not aware. Yes, I should be watching what I was doing but there were 4 people in the same area and I wanted to get away from everybody. I was there first.


----------



## Thirty-eight

I stopped doing service work because of it, totally dumb and unnecessary.


----------



## TGGT

Thirty-eight said:


> I stopped doing service work because of it, totally dumb and unnecessary.


Safety makes us money.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

I hardly wear my face covering at all now at work, I keep it around my neck but almost never put it on. Most everyone else doesn't either now.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

MTW said:


> I hardly wear my face covering at all now at work, I keep it around my neck but almost never put it on. Most everyone else doesn't either now.



Pretty much the same at the TI job I'm on. Still washing hands, sanitizing and temp check.


----------



## gpop

MTW said:


> I hardly wear my face covering at all now at work, I keep it around my neck but almost never put it on. Most everyone else doesn't either now.


I did that last week in 92 degrees. Then a boss came on site so we put the masks on.
After a few minutes i felt real hot and dizzy. Turns out you can not breath through a mask soaked in sweat.


----------



## CoolWill

richardwilson2905 said:


> Wearing the facemask will help to protect ourselves from germs and viruses


Hax or Russian troll?


----------



## JoeSparky

CoolWill said:


> Hax or Russian troll?


I'm going with Russian troll. Hacky is over with Majewski at CBE


----------



## CoolWill

JoeSparky said:


> I'm going with Russian troll. Hacky is over with Majewski at CBE


He may use the same jackleg offset connectors, but I don't think that is Hax. Unless that's his Facebook secret identity.

I just looked at Norkevich's Facebook page. That's really his name, so not Hax.


----------



## Signal1

CoolWill said:


> Hax or Russian troll?


Troll, but not Russian, it's the new commies. It's gone.


----------



## Signal1

CoolWill said:


> He may use the same jackleg offset connectors, but I don't think that is Hax. Unless that's his Facebook secret identity.
> 
> I just looked at Norkevich's Facebook page. That's really his name, so not Hax.


Yeah, I'm on CBE, that dude is too handsome to be Hax.


----------



## NoBot

Not one person on our job sites wears a mask, not eve the inspectors.


----------



## JoeSparky

Chicken Little Fauci is just here to put enough fear into us until a Democrat gets elected president and him and Gates get their profits from the vaccine. 
Went to the supply house yesterday. They finally unlocked the doors. Big sign on the door said face masks required. Not a single employee wearing them, including one of them who really should have been wearing one. I've known him for over 25 years doing this trade. He was an old man back then:devil3:


----------



## travis theory

JoeSparky said:


> Chicken Little Fauci is just here to put enough fear into us until a Democrat gets elected president and him and Gates get their profits from the vaccine.
> Went to the supply house yesterday. They finally unlocked the doors. Big sign on the door said face masks required. Not a single employee wearing them, including one of them who really should have been wearing one. I've known him for over 25 years doing this trade. He was an old man back then:devil3:


A virus, a trigger happy cop, being religious or not, someone shooting someone else. Someone mass shooting a school. 

If you wait till the *tv news* passes* its* view on a subject, and suddenly, your views mirror it, you really need to stop speaking.
Because Tv news has become exactly what we claimed was bad about the communists and the fascist governments in WW2. And that was, that they are influenced by political parties or corporations.

therefore passing the matching views you saw on your channel of choice even for 100% non political things, is illogical.

What should be a non political thing? Anything that the government cannot Prevent or increase.
A spreading virus, a person mass killing, a bad acting cop, or going to church or not, cannot be changed by anyone you vote for.

However, housing, roads, interactions between countries, and things like that? those CAN have a political view. 



A virus doesnt give a crap about if you love trump or obama. If you love the police, or feel people shouldnt complain if they break the law and the cops come at them, then in turn, follow your own thinking and put on a mask if your government leaders are telling you they demand it.

Love it or leave it.
Right? If the police can fine or arres you in your state for not wearing a mask, put on the mask. 


If you respect this country, and love its cops, then do as they do, and wear a mask. Cops have masks on.

You can complain about it in your house, without your mask.

I dont like wearing masks. Even in dusty work areas.. Hate it.. Hate it..
But now I have no option. Because the law makers said so. Do as they say to do. 
Or run for office. But for now, do as told. You wont die from putting on a flippin mask


----------



## travis theory

JoeSparky said:


> I'm going with Russian troll. Hacky is over with Majewski at CBE


you know, I know we can make offsets. but whom of us havent made an error and bent it the wrong way time to time? Or maybe over or under bent one? Time is the key. truthfully, why do we feel that such an idea is "hack" level? What it is, is faster. 
You know how people buy manufactured 90s and its 1/2 inch pipe. thats crazy for sure.
But we will buy one when its large pipe. Im sure there are people with the bender machine needed to bend large pipe, but we dont see that as bad.

I wish those little offsets were not seen as negative. It would just make things slightly faster. Not a lot, but faster.


----------



## CoolWill

travis theory said:


> you know, I know we can make offsets. but whom of us havent made an error and bent it the wrong way time to time? Or maybe over or under bent one? Time is the key. truthfully, why do we feel that such an idea is "hack" level? What it is, is faster.
> You know how people buy manufactured 90s and its 1/2 inch pipe. thats crazy for sure.
> But we will buy one when its large pipe. Im sure there are people with the bender machine needed to bend large pipe, but we dont see that as bad.
> 
> I wish those little offsets were not seen as negative. It would just make things slightly faster. Not a lot, but faster.


Use them if you want to. But I will call you a back because I want to. The door swings both ways.


----------



## HackWork

travis theory said:


> A virus, a trigger happy cop, being religious or not, someone shooting someone else. Someone mass shooting a school.
> 
> If you wait till the *tv news* passes* its* view on a subject, and suddenly, your views mirror it, you really need to stop speaking.
> Because Tv news has become exactly what we claimed was bad about the communists and the fascist governments in WW2. And that was, that they are influenced by political parties or corporations.
> 
> therefore passing the matching views you saw on your channel of choice even for 100% non political things, is illogical.
> 
> What should be a non political thing? Anything that the government cannot Prevent or increase.
> A spreading virus, a person mass killing, a bad acting cop, or going to church or not, cannot be changed by anyone you vote for.
> 
> However, housing, roads, interactions between countries, and things like that? those CAN have a political view.
> 
> 
> 
> A virus doesnt give a crap about if you love trump or obama. If you love the police, or feel people shouldnt complain if they break the law and the cops come at them, then in turn, follow your own thinking and put on a mask if your government leaders are telling you they demand it.
> 
> Love it or leave it.
> Right? If the police can fine or arres you in your state for not wearing a mask, put on the mask.
> 
> 
> If you respect this country, and love its cops, then do as they do, and wear a mask. Cops have masks on.
> 
> You can complain about it in your house, without your mask.
> 
> I dont like wearing masks. Even in dusty work areas.. Hate it.. Hate it..
> But now I have no option. Because the law makers said so. Do as they say to do.
> Or run for office. But for now, do as told. You wont die from putting on a flippin mask


You keep preaching about not making things political and not listening to the news, but all of your posts are parroting CNN's liberal drivel verbatim.

Sorry, but your sensibility and logic when it comes to offset connectors will not save you.


----------



## MTW

So now it's hot and humid outside, and the new building is directly attached to a working production line that requires steam ovens and resistive heating for melting material, so it's extremely hot inside of the new building just from the heat coming through the wall. A/C is a long way off from operating. Most everyone on the job is not wearing masks anymore and not social distancing. It's simply unreasonable to put these foolish requirements on jobsites especially in the summer.


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> So now it's hot and humid outside, and the new building is directly attached to a working production line that requires steam ovens and resistive heating for melting material, so it's extremely hot inside of the new building just from the heat coming through the wall. A/C is a long way off from operating. Most everyone on the job is not wearing masks anymore and not social distancing. It's simply unreasonable to put these foolish requirements on jobsites especially in the summer.


I agree. Reduce the number of workers and adjust scheduling as safely as possible.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

NoBot said:


> Not one person on our job sites wears a mask, not eve the inspectors.


Exactly the same deal in my area. None of the trades here are wearing masks.


----------



## Quickservice

HackWork said:


> You keep preaching about not making things political and not listening to the news, but all of your posts are parroting CNN's liberal drivel verbatim.
> 
> Sorry, but your sensibility and logic when it comes to offset connectors will not save you.


Amen to "drivel!"


----------



## MTW

TGGT said:


> I agree. Reduce the number of workers and adjust scheduling as safely as possible.


Not really possibly on this job.

The point is that when liberal leaders have a complete double standard when it comes to the rules they make (aka the rules go out the window for protests), then people aren't going to take them seriously anymore. After all, if the leaders don't even practice what they preach, why would anyone else?


----------



## JoeSparky

I wear a cloth mask over my @ss to protect everyone else from the smell of my farts. 
It works just as well as the one they want me to put on my face


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> Not really possibly on this job.
> 
> The point is that when liberal leaders have a complete double standard when it comes to the rules they make (aka the rules go out the window for protests), then people aren't going to take them seriously anymore. After all, if the leaders don't even practice what they preach, why would anyone else?


Yeah, I stopped wearing a jacket in cold weather after watching people swim in frozen waters. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

TGGT said:


> Yeah, I stopped wearing a jacket in cold weather after watching people swim in frozen waters.


If you're living in fear, then wear a mask.


----------



## LARMGUY

I walked into a bank the other day and took off my mask. Everyone hit the floor.


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> If you're living in fear, then wear a mask.


Or carry a gun, or wear a seat belt, or brush your teeth.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

TGGT said:


> Or carry a gun, or wear a seat belt, or brush your teeth.


Those are all personal choices, as mask wearing should be.


----------



## Dan the electricman

MTW said:


> Those are all personal choices, as mask wearing should be.


So if a business says you have to wear a mask to visit there, that's a personal choice too, right?


----------



## paulengr

In 16 states including NC under Comrade Cooper it is government mandated. In NC it was actually illegal except under doctors orders, chemical exposures, etc. There is a law making masks illegal that was put in place as a response to the KKK. It is waived until August 1 by the legislature.

Personally I’m not moslem. It’s against my religion.


----------



## Quickservice

Steven A. said:


> How do you feel about having to wear facemasks on the job?
> [
> /Former Vice President Joe Biden said Thursday that he would compel Americans to wear masks in public if elected president.
> 
> In an interview with Pittsburgh CBS affiliate KDKA, Biden said that he would use *federal power* to “mandate” masks.


----------



## HertzHound

MTW said:


> *Not really possibly on this job.*
> 
> The point is that when liberal leaders have a complete double standard when it comes to the rules they make (aka the rules go out the window for protests), then people aren't going to take them seriously anymore. After all, if the leaders don't even practice what they preach, why would anyone else?



Yeah...They used to say that about working live too. There is a way to work safe. If you are away from everyone and not coughing and sneezing on the tools and material, don't wear a mask. If I was shaping wires in gear and my partner was breathing in my face, he'd put on a mask or go home. This is all just another liability that the employer is up against, and nobody wants to get sick. I spent the last few months just on the other side of a fence of a drive in testing site. I bet every one of those people in their cars didn't think they would ever be in this position. 



I also had an old friend and coworker pass away a month ago. his wife went a week after he did. They left behind their only child. nineteen years old. So go ahead and practice whatever freedom you think you have to protect.


----------



## 99cents

MTW said:


> If you're living in fear, then wear a mask.


Living in fear? WTF is that supposed to mean? If you believe in contagion then you take precautions not only for yourself but for other people. Just because you can’t see a virus doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist.

You don’t touch live wires with your bare hands. Does that mean you’re living in fear?


----------



## CoolWill

99cents said:


> Living in fear? WTF is that supposed to mean? If you believe in contagion then you take precautions not only for yourself but for other people. Just because you can’t see a virus doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist.
> 
> You don’t touch live wires with your bare hands. Does that mean you’re living in fear?


It's been hyped up beyond any reasoning. Fear mongering has inflated it to a hysteria.


----------



## MTW

Americans for the most part have been brainwashed by socialism and liberalism for decades now, so are very compliant when it comes to everything the government tells them. This is why most of that type will readily accept more hardcore tyranny.


----------



## MTW

CoolWill said:


> It's been hyped up beyond any reasoning. Fear mongering has inflated it to a hysteria.


And that is 100% by design.


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> Americans for the most part have been brainwashed by socialism and liberalism for decades now, so are very compliant when it comes to everything the government tells them. This is why most of that type will readily accept more hardcore tyranny.


The countries that used logic and reason have reopened while we continue to shutdown.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

It’s funny how some claim this is a setup by the government. 
Which government? It’s a world wide thing

Or maybe it’s all a big plan set in motion by the lizard people who run the world?

Lol


----------



## zac

eddy current said:


> It’s funny how some claim this is a setup by the government.
> Which government? It’s a world wide thing
> 
> Or maybe it’s all a big plan set in motion by the lizard people who run the world?
> 
> Lol


Not to be rude Eddy, but do you read history? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

It's no coincidence that the mask issue has divided on party lines. Liberals tend to be be fearful and always seek the government to signal to them how to act and behave. On the other hand, conservatives distrust government and their dictates, and instead believe in personal responsibility and decision making.


----------



## eddy current

zac said:


> Not to be rude Eddy, but do you read history?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I do, but history is not accurate, it is made by the winner, different depending on where it’s coming from and changes all the time. Just look at the statues coming down everywhere. Decades from now no one will know about those guys because it will be removed from the books. 

For example, who won the war in 1812?

I bet i was taught a different history then you on that one.


----------



## zac

Yes but you can see man has had a history of conquest. Trying to control his surroundings and resources. This within his own people and people of other cultures. The result... it doesn't change. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

eddy current said:


> I do, but history is not accurate, it is made by the winner, different depending on where it’s coming from and changes all the time. Just look at the statues coming down everywhere. Decades from now no one will know about those guys because it will be removed from the books.
> 
> For example, who won the war in 1812?
> 
> I bet i was taught a different history then you on that one.


I fought in that war against the evil Canadian oppressors. We kicked ass and took names.


----------



## zac

MTW said:


> It's no coincidence that the mask issue has divided on party lines. Liberals tend to be be fearful and always seek the government to signal to them how to act and behave. On the other hand, conservatives distrust government and their dictates, and instead believe in personal responsibility and decision making.


They also tend to think they're "more educated" and that the masses are to be herded, culled and educated. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

MTW said:


> It's no coincidence that the mask issue has divided on party lines. Liberals tend to be be fearful and always seek the government to signal to them how to act and behave. On the other hand, conservatives distrust government and their dictates, and instead believe in personal responsibility and decision making.


Are you an anti-statist?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

MTW said:


> It's no coincidence that the mask issue has divided on party lines. Liberals tend to be be fearful and always seek the government to signal to them how to act and behave. On the other hand, conservatives distrust government and their dictates, and instead believe in personal responsibility and decision making.


Party lines are created by idiots like you who insist on making everything political.


----------



## zac

99cents said:


> Party lines are created by idiots like you who insist on making everything political.


Party lines are based on world views and the power to enforce them. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

zac said:


> Party lines are based on world views and the power to enforce them.


Not surprisingly, it's the left that is always the most authoritarian and always in favor of ever increasing state power. That's why the leftist governors and states have had the most draconian lockdown measures during the scamdemic.


----------



## 99cents

zac said:


> Party lines are based on world views and the power to enforce them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Seriously? MTW’s “world view” is based on his tiny mind attaching labels to people he knows nothing about.

A virus doesn’t care about political views but somehow a human being thinks it matters. Duh.


----------



## travis theory

paulengr said:


> In 16 states including NC under Comrade Cooper it is government mandated. In NC it was actually illegal except under doctors orders, chemical exposures, etc. There is a law making masks illegal that was put in place as a response to the KKK. It is waived until August 1 by the legislature.
> 
> Personally I’m not moslem. It’s against my religion.


you likely dont attend ANY church, and as a result, behave as you do


----------



## 99cents

travis theory said:


> you likely dont attend ANY church, and as a result, behave as you do


What behavior? Explain please.


----------



## TGGT

For personal responsibility to work we need to be able to identify who is spreading the virus and hold them liable for harm done. Otherwise it's just rhetoric for irresponsibility. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr

So when Fauci actually said they lied on purpose about masks which story are we to believe?

When the science says they are X% effective yet obviously anything under 99%+ is a waste of time, what are we supposed to believe?

When we are told only N95 works yet ordered to wear a piece of cloth, what are we supposed to believe?

When Fauci flat out lied about AZT in the AIDS “epidemic” that was largely manufactured by the drug companies he was paid by and killed tens of thousands of people with a drug that was dropped in lab testing because it was so toxic, what are we supposed to believe?

He did it before. They murdered tens of thousands without hesitation and continued to lie about it. Why should we doubt that Fauci and Birx aren’t out to manipulate us and do it again?

When they first lied about mask effectiveness, then banned sale to the public, then ordered wearing masks what are we supposed to believe?

Coronavirus is about the size of cigarette smoke particles or coffee vapors. If you can smell these through a mask (as opposed to respirator), does it work?

As to the lame protecting others argument if you wear a mask it fogs up glasses. So how much is it stopping? Does it work protecting you from others?

Did you read the CDC recommendation? Did you notice every single reference given was to non-peer reviewed journal articles and conference papers only without any peer reviewed references? Especially Lancet and NEJM. Did you notice half of them were so-called Chinese researchers from Wuhan? Now those are some highly respectable sources. That’s like the scene in Men in Black where they look through the tabloids for news about aliens. Sure some of it might be true...

What I know to be factual is:
1. Viruses infect you once, maybe rarely more than theatre. In about 2 weeks you develop antibodies and that’s it. After that repeats are very rare. Flu and colds are exceptions because there are hundreds of similar viruses all called “flu” or “cold”. This is unlike say Small Pox which is once and done as long as you survive it. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a liar or science?
2. They don’t “come back every season”. Once most people get it, it becomes a rare thing and mostly just affects children. Out of several hundred coronaviruses just 7 affect humans at all. 4 are basically colds. One was eradicated and one is on its way out. One was lab created in a bioweapons research facility. Sure it wasn’t man made as in gene spliced but it got loose in a lab that was working on how to weaponize it. A lab that Fauci has deep ties to and which received a lot of funding from the US. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a known liar or science?
3. Any mask less than P100 does not stop viruses. They don’t wear surgical masks in movies about viruses, they wear respirators. That’s because if a mask stops 75% of the virus, what about the other 25%? Useless.
4. They all said (remember flattening the curve) all these social distancing and mask things extend what amounts to a man made cold season indefinitely. Then they talked about a second wave from again a man made disease. They are doing everything they can to do the opposite of what we do with every other similar disease. Why is that? What is going on?
5. If you can’t tell you are being manipulated into trashing the Constitution and giving up all your rights to a guy that is a modern day Hannibal Lecter that’s pretty idiotic in my book. That’s how Mao, Castro, Lenin, and Hitler all came to power. Those are facts. You are being manipulated into voting for a senile old socialist who doesn’t even know what decade it is or where he is. This has got to stop or we are going to go down the Venezuela path or at the rate we are going Stalin before it’s all over. If you can’t recognize a Maoist for what they are, I only have three words for you: “I can’t breathe.”


----------



## TGGT

paulengr said:


> So when Fauci actually said they lied on purpose about masks which story are we to believe?
> 
> When the science says they are X% effective yet obviously anything under 99%+ is a waste of time, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> When we are told only N95 works yet ordered to wear a piece of cloth, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> When Fauci flat out lied about AZT in the AIDS “epidemic” that was largely manufactured by the drug companies he was paid by and killed tens of thousands of people with a drug that was dropped in lab testing because it was so toxic, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> He did it before. They murdered tens of thousands without hesitation and continued to lie about it. Why should we doubt that Fauci and Birx aren’t out to manipulate us and do it again?
> 
> When they first lied about mask effectiveness, then banned sale to the public, then ordered wearing masks what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> Coronavirus is about the size of cigarette smoke particles or coffee vapors. If you can smell these through a mask (as opposed to respirator), does it work?
> 
> As to the lame protecting others argument if you wear a mask it fogs up glasses. So how much is it stopping? Does it work protecting you from others?
> 
> Did you read the CDC recommendation? Did you notice every single reference given was to non-peer reviewed journal articles and conference papers only without any peer reviewed references? Especially Lancet and NEJM. Did you notice half of them were so-called Chinese researchers from Wuhan? Now those are some highly respectable sources. That’s like the scene in Men in Black where they look through the tabloids for news about aliens. Sure some of it might be true...
> 
> What I know to be factual is:
> 1. Viruses infect you once, maybe rarely more than theatre. In about 2 weeks you develop antibodies and that’s it. After that repeats are very rare. Flu and colds are exceptions because there are hundreds of similar viruses all called “flu” or “cold”. This is unlike say Small Pox which is once and done as long as you survive it. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a liar or science?
> 2. They don’t “come back every season”. Once most people get it, it becomes a rare thing and mostly just affects children. Out of several hundred coronaviruses just 7 affect humans at all. 4 are basically colds. One was eradicated and one is on its way out. One was lab created in a bioweapons research facility. Sure it wasn’t man made as in gene spliced but it got loose in a lab that was working on how to weaponize it. A lab that Fauci has deep ties to and which received a lot of funding from the US. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a known liar or science?
> 3. Any mask less than P100 does not stop viruses. They don’t wear surgical masks in movies about viruses, they wear respirators. That’s because if a mask stops 75% of the virus, what about the other 25%? Useless.
> 4. They all said (remember flattening the curve) all these social distancing and mask things extend what amounts to a man made cold season indefinitely. Then they talked about a second wave from again a man made disease. They are doing everything they can to do the opposite of what we do with every other similar disease. Why is that? What is going on?
> 5. If you can’t tell you are being manipulated into trashing the Constitution and giving up all your rights to a guy that is a modern day Hannibal Lecter that’s pretty idiotic in my book. That’s how Mao, Castro, Lenin, and Hitler all came to power. Those are facts. You are being manipulated into voting for a senile old socialist who doesn’t even know what decade it is or where he is. This has got to stop or we are going to go down the Venezuela path or at the rate we are going Stalin before it’s all over. If you can’t recognize a Maoist for what they are, I only have three words for you: “I can’t breathe.”


Haha, from Trump to Venezuela. Seems like the further right we go, the closer the leftist boogeyman gets.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

paulengr said:


> So when Fauci actually said they lied on purpose about masks which story are we to believe?
> 
> When the science says they are X% effective yet obviously anything under 99%+ is a waste of time, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> When we are told only N95 works yet ordered to wear a piece of cloth, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> When Fauci flat out lied about AZT in the AIDS “epidemic” that was largely manufactured by the drug companies he was paid by and killed tens of thousands of people with a drug that was dropped in lab testing because it was so toxic, what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> He did it before. They murdered tens of thousands without hesitation and continued to lie about it. Why should we doubt that Fauci and Birx aren’t out to manipulate us and do it again?
> 
> When they first lied about mask effectiveness, then banned sale to the public, then ordered wearing masks what are we supposed to believe?
> 
> Coronavirus is about the size of cigarette smoke particles or coffee vapors. If you can smell these through a mask (as opposed to respirator), does it work?
> 
> As to the lame protecting others argument if you wear a mask it fogs up glasses. So how much is it stopping? Does it work protecting you from others?
> 
> Did you read the CDC recommendation? Did you notice every single reference given was to non-peer reviewed journal articles and conference papers only without any peer reviewed references? Especially Lancet and NEJM. Did you notice half of them were so-called Chinese researchers from Wuhan? Now those are some highly respectable sources. That’s like the scene in Men in Black where they look through the tabloids for news about aliens. Sure some of it might be true...
> 
> What I know to be factual is:
> 1. Viruses infect you once, maybe rarely more than theatre. In about 2 weeks you develop antibodies and that’s it. After that repeats are very rare. Flu and colds are exceptions because there are hundreds of similar viruses all called “flu” or “cold”. This is unlike say Small Pox which is once and done as long as you survive it. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a liar or science?
> 2. They don’t “come back every season”. Once most people get it, it becomes a rare thing and mostly just affects children. Out of several hundred coronaviruses just 7 affect humans at all. 4 are basically colds. One was eradicated and one is on its way out. One was lab created in a bioweapons research facility. Sure it wasn’t man made as in gene spliced but it got loose in a lab that was working on how to weaponize it. A lab that Fauci has deep ties to and which received a lot of funding from the US. Fauci contradicts this. Do I believe a known liar or science?
> 3. Any mask less than P100 does not stop viruses. They don’t wear surgical masks in movies about viruses, they wear respirators. That’s because if a mask stops 75% of the virus, what about the other 25%? Useless.
> 4. They all said (remember flattening the curve) all these social distancing and mask things extend what amounts to a man made cold season indefinitely. Then they talked about a second wave from again a man made disease. They are doing everything they can to do the opposite of what we do with every other similar disease. Why is that? What is going on?
> 5. If you can’t tell you are being manipulated into trashing the Constitution and giving up all your rights to a guy that is a modern day Hannibal Lecter that’s pretty idiotic in my book. That’s how Mao, Castro, Lenin, and Hitler all came to power. Those are facts. You are being manipulated into voting for a senile old socialist who doesn’t even know what decade it is or where he is. This has got to stop or we are going to go down the Venezuela path or at the rate we are going Stalin before it’s all over. If you can’t recognize a Maoist for what they are, I only have three words for you: “I can’t breathe.”


Wow.... well spoken... you put some work into that. :thumbup:


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> Haha, from Trump to Venezuela. Seems like the further right we go, the closer the leftist boogeyman gets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Great rebuttal. Typical liberal...


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> Great rebuttal. Typical liberal...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Oh come off, he probably copy pasted that from a Qanon post.

Texas just took a step to shutdown bars and reduce restaurant capacity again. Hospitalizations are rising. Dallas hospitals say they have enough beds but staffing is short.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy

The USA is climbing the hill again without finishing its first round... what is the second round going to look like.

The USA is about 10 times the population of Canada....

(27 Jun 20)
103K cases in Canada
8500 dead
2.6 million cases in USA
127K dead

Canada's numbers are going down, USA numbers going up...

Don't wear a mask, go hug strangers, do whatever you want... just saying...

You don't have to believe the politicians, in fact don't. Look at the world around you and make an informed decision...

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents

“If you ignore it, it will go away” works with ex-girlfriends. With viruses, not so much.


----------



## CoolWill

Navyguy said:


> The USA is climbing the hill again without finishing its first round... what is the second round going to look like.
> 
> The USA is about 10 times the population of Canada....
> 
> (27 Jun 20)
> 103K cases in Canada
> 8500 dead
> 2.6 million cases in USA
> 127K dead
> 
> Canada's numbers are going down, USA numbers going up...
> 
> Don't wear a mask, go hug strangers, do whatever you want... just saying...
> 
> You don't have to believe the politicians, in fact don't. Look at the world around you and make an informed decision...
> 
> Cheers
> John


I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I can see the obvious. It is so overblown. Look at the pattern. When people tired of being stuck inside and began pushing back against the quarantine, suddenly racism dominated the news cycle. When Americans began to tire of the game racism, here we are back with coronavirus. Watch, there will soon be a new crisis when this starts to fizzle again.


----------



## Navyguy

CoolWill said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I can see the obvious. It is so overblown. Look at the pattern. When people tired of being stuck inside and began pushing back against the quarantine, suddenly racism dominated the news cycle. When Americans began to tire of the game racism, here we are back with coronavirus. Watch, there will soon be a new crisis when this starts to fizzle again.


Honest question, I am not sure what you are saying.

There definitely are news cycles and some will cover more than the virus (thank god), but that does not explain the numbers regardless of the coverage. Are you saying when there is no news, the numbers go higher?

You can easily see the numbers of countries like Brazil and New Zealand and compare. While I agree that it is not a direct correlation to population size (because of other factors) I think it is fair to guestimate the relationship between a conservative approach (slow methodical, controlled) to re-opening and a liberal approach (free-for-all).

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill

Navyguy said:


> Honest question, I am not sure what you are saying.
> 
> There definitely are news cycles and some will cover more than the virus (thank god), but that does not explain the numbers regardless of the coverage. Are you saying when there is no news, the numbers go higher?
> 
> You can easily see the numbers of countries like Brazil and New Zealand and compare. While I agree that it is not a direct correlation to population size (because of other factors) I think it is fair to guestimate the relationship between a conservative approach (slow methodical, controlled) to re-opening and a liberal approach (free-for-all).
> 
> Cheers
> John


Even if the numbers are really rising, it just isn't that huge of a deal. This is a virus that has a better than 98% recovery rate. The news reports it as if a confirmed case is a death sentence. It simply is not in most cases. The reports add so much drama to it. And that isn't by accident. It is no secret the media in this country is just the mouthpiece of the Democrat party. It is also no secret that the Southern states are Trump states. Now the news reports the virus is on an upswing in the South. How convenient. I'm not a political hack. Not a conspiracy theorist. But time and time and time again, the pattern comes up. This is 85% political hit job designed to skew the numbers toward the media's preferred candidate.


----------



## HertzHound

There’s no doubt something will will dominate the news soon. Probably the election. 

The way I see it, is that parts of the country didn’t need the complete shut down if they didn’t have the high number of cases. All it did was drive the thought of this being a fake virus in those parts of the country. And who knows, maybe that also increased the civil unrest. Kinda the perfect storm. Maybe not all planed but certainly taken advantage by some groups, political or otherwise. 

Now those areas that were locked down for no great need, went right into everything is fine mode, and it wasn’t just fine. They should have lived by some simple guidelines, but they didn’t, and now they have this. 

It’s the same here. I have to still wear a mask to go food shopping, but the beach bars are packed with people not wearing masks and rubbing up on each other. Hopefully we will get some heard immunity out of this, or we will be right back where we started.


----------



## MTW

There's far more testing now, so of course an increase in cases will be shown as a result, mostly because the testing is bogus anyway. So higher aggregate numbers of cases with a declining death rate means that the skeptics were right all along.


----------



## Quickservice

https://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/aria_c17479820200626120100.jpg


----------



## splatz

Just so I am not a silent majority or minority. I'd rather eat worms than vote for Hilary and I wear that mask even though most people who vote like me don't. 

I have no delusions it's perfect protection but I have absolutely no doubt it's better than nothing. See that vapor in your glasses? That's virus bearing vapor that didn't get sprayed across the room. Common sense. We discovered that those cloth masks work after the civil war, when surgery was done without washing your hands between amputations. 

The numbers? The numbers are so ****ed up you can't trust anything. I have seen things up close and personal in health care this past couple months that have made me even more cynical than I already was. There are money motives in both false positives and false negatives.


----------



## Navyguy

CoolWill said:


> Even if the numbers are really rising, it just isn't that huge of a deal. This is a virus that has a better than 98% recovery rate. The news reports it as if a confirmed case is a death sentence. It simply is not in most cases. The reports add so much drama to it. And that isn't by accident. It is no secret the media in this country is just the mouthpiece of the Democrat party. It is also no secret that the Southern states are Trump states. Now the news reports the virus is on an upswing in the South. How convenient. I'm not a political hack. Not a conspiracy theorist. But time and time and time again, the pattern comes up. This is 85% political hit job designed to skew the numbers toward the media's preferred candidate.


Ok. I see what you are saying. That is a different perspective than what we have up here I think. I am pretty critical of the news up here too, but I find it a more "educational". There always seems to be "experts" to talk about the policy, some agree some don't. Where I am there is basically CBC and CTV. Some would argue that there is your Left / Right, but I watch and follow both and they are pretty much reporting the same issues with pretty much the same result / opinion. I find that CBC like to more "home grown stories" while CTV does more international; that could be because one is a public owned (crown) broadcaster and one is not.

My perspective is more about the strain on the system(s). I agree that there is a high recovery rate, but the "surge" of having that many people sick, even with minor symptoms in such a short time span just crushes the system.

I don't wear a mask on a regular basis, but if I am at a client's home or business I will follow their protocol. I don't think the mask is going to "save" me, but I am also not against reducing the stress on the "system" so it can be made available for more serious issues like cancer care, car accidents, reconstructive surgery, etc.

I think the social distancing approach is more effective than a mask, but if you combine that with the mask; to me common sense says it should be better. The third level is non-essential travel or gatherings... if you are not even going to be near people then your changes of adding to the strain of the system are even less.

So back to the point, if you look simply at the numbers and ignore the rhetoric coming from the broadcasters, can you see a relationship between the current approach and the numbers?

Cheers
John


----------



## Navyguy

MTW said:


> There's far more testing now, so of course an increase in cases will be shown as a result, mostly because the testing is bogus anyway. So higher aggregate numbers of cases with a declining death rate means that the skeptics were right all along.


I agree that more testing will yield higher results (more positive and negative), it is supposed to; but I am not sure why you say the tests are bogus. What do you know that the experts are not telling the people?

I also agree that a higher number of test (results) and a declining death rate is good, but in the case of the USA that is not true, both rates are increasing.

Even more positive would be increasing positive rate, declining hospitalization and death rates, but that is not happening either.

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill

Navyguy said:


> So back to the point, if you look simply at the numbers and ignore the rhetoric coming from the broadcasters, can you see a relationship between the current approach and the numbers?


Of course. The information is correlative. It makes sense to see more people gathering = more transmission. But the source of the data is suspect, both in the numbers themselves and the motivation of those reporting them.



Navyguy said:


> I agree that more testing will yield higher results (more positive and negative), it is supposed to; but I am not sure why you say the tests are bogus. What do you know that the experts are not telling the people?
> 
> I also agree that a higher number of test (results) and a declining death rate is good, but in the case of the USA that is not true, both rates are increasing.
> 
> Even more positive would be increasing positive rate, declining hospitalization and death rates, but that is not happening either.
> 
> Cheers
> John


The experts did tell us that they are padding the death numbers. They said it openly and it was a part LEFT OUT OF THE NEWS. That is what is so insane. The guidelines they have been following allow for someone who tests positive for the virus, yet dies of something else, to be labeled as a covid death. Some places are capitalizing on it. Even if the virus numbers are accurate, there is no trusting the death numbers:

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-montezuma-county-coroner-alcohol-poisoning-covid-death/


----------



## Navyguy

CoolWill said:


> The guidelines they have been following allow for someone who tests positive for the virus, yet dies of something else, to be labeled as a covid death. Some places are capitalizing on it.


So if I get killed in a car crash coming back from a COVID test centre and test positive I am a COVID death?

If that is true, then you are right that is messed up... I know we are not consistent up here with our numbers either, different provinces report differently and even different regions within a province report differently; but I think they have that all sorted out now (took almost 8 weeks I think).

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill

Navyguy said:


> So if I get killed in a car crash coming back from a COVID test centre and test positive I am a COVID death?
> 
> If that is true, then you are right that is messed up... I know we are not consistent up here with our numbers either, different provinces report differently and even different regions within a province report differently; but I think they have that all sorted out now (took almost 8 weeks I think).
> 
> Cheers
> John


Maybe:vs_laugh: I imagine that being crushed by an elevator wouldn't be labeled as a coronavirus death. But like in the link, alcohol poisoning, yes. Heart attack, yes. Old age, yes.


----------



## HackWork

CoolWill said:


> Maybe:vs_laugh: I imagine that being crushed by an elevator wouldn't be labeled as a coronavirus death. But like in the link, alcohol poisoning, yes. Heart attack, yes. Old age, yes.


I agree with this.

But I also think that there are a lot of deaths that are attributed to a heart attack, old age, etc. when the person actually had Covid and it exacerbated their issue and caused them to die at that time, but no one tested for it because they had no symptoms. 

So in the end I think it cancels out. Just my opinion, we will never know for sure.


----------



## 99cents

I am not getting hung up on numbers. If I don’t care about contagion and grandma dies, the only number that counts is “one”.


----------



## HertzHound

Update: The Herd Immunity rock festival is no longer going by that name. And they will only being selling to 20% capacity. You see, you can possibly stay safe. As long as everybody brings their own one hitters!

https://wdhafm.com/


Edit - Not sure why it wouldn't save a direct link. You have to scroll down a little on the home page


----------



## 99cents

HertzHound said:


> Update: The Herd Immunity rock festival is no longer going by that name. And they will only being selling to 20% capacity. You see, you can possibly stay safe. As long as everybody brings their own one hitters!
> 
> https://wdhafm.com/
> 
> 
> Edit - Not sure why it wouldn't save a direct link. You have to scroll down a little on the home page


Thanks for the link to the Meg and Jack show. I miss Meg.


----------



## sbrn33

Navyguy said:


> So if I get killed in a car crash coming back from a COVID test centre and test positive I am a COVID death?
> 
> If that is true, then you are right that is messed up... I know we are not consistent up here with our numbers either, different provinces report differently and even different regions within a province report differently; but I think they have that all sorted out now (took almost 8 weeks I think).
> 
> Cheers
> John


Depends on what you are driving.


----------



## HackWork

sbrn33 said:


> Depends on what you are driving.


A Chevy Covid SS?


----------



## JoeSparky

sbrn33 said:


> Depends on what you are driving.


1987 Ford escort wagon. 2 tone - Pink and rust. Ladder racks on top. Full set of Ryobi tools in the back:biggrin::vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents

CoolWill said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I can see the obvious. It is so overblown. Look at the pattern. When people tired of being stuck inside and began pushing back against the quarantine, suddenly racism dominated the news cycle. When Americans began to tire of the game racism, here we are back with coronavirus. Watch, there will soon be a new crisis when this starts to fizzle again.


That’s dumb. It’s called “news” not “olds”. Newspapers and the media are always looking for new news. It has always been that way. Old, stale stories don’t sell. Of course, racism, protests and riots dominated the news cycle. Corona news never went away but Trump did quit doing his daily briefings on the subject so there wasn’t as much to report.

If you’re not a conspiracy theorist, why did you bring up a conspiracy theory?


----------



## 99cents

JoeSparky said:


> 1987 Ford escort wagon. 2 tone - Pink and rust. Ladder racks on top. Full set of Ryobi tools in the back:biggrin::vs_laugh:


Did you get the upgrade model with the AM/FM stereo?


----------



## CoolWill

99cents said:


> That’s dumb. It’s called “news” not “olds”. Newspapers and the media are always looking for new news. It has always been that way. Old, stale stories don’t sell. Of course, racism, protests and riots dominated the news cycle. Corona news never went away but Trump did quit doing his daily briefings on the subject so there wasn’t as much to report.


You're missing the point. The "news" doesn't just report, they sensationalize. This is how it should look:

"Experts say coronavirus infections are on the rise. Florida taking a particularly hard hit. Also in Florida tonight, police officers shot a man allegedly brandishing a gun outside a Miami area mall. The suspect was declared dead on the scene. Several witnesses claim the man was unarmed. Video footage is being sought."

That isn't what happens. It's more like this:

"Coronavirus cases are on the rise in Florida. One expert says there could be as many as 1.2 billion new cases in Hillsborough county alone. President Trump says, without offering any evidence, that the numbers are actually much lower. Also in Florida, an innocent black man was gunned down by white police officers for what appears to be no reason whatsoever. Officers claim the man was pointing a weapon at them. Witnesses say this is another vile racist attack on an African American family man. A peaceful protest broke out and several police vehicles were set on fire by white nationalists that some say were wearing Hawaiian print shirts."



> If you’re not a conspiracy theorist, why did you bring up a conspiracy theory?


Because some conspiracies are real.


----------



## JoeSparky

99cents said:


> Did you get the upgrade model with the AM/FM stereo?


Naaaaa. Everybody knows angry white guy radio is all on AM radio :wink:


----------



## CoolWill

JoeSparky said:


> Naaaaa. Everybody knows angry white guy radio is all on AM radio :wink:


Yes, but when two of the spark plugs wires are completely melted and the other two are coat hangers wrapped in black tape, the AM radio won't pick anything up anyway.


----------



## 99cents

CoolWill said:


> You're missing the point. The "news" doesn't just report, they sensationalize. This is how it should look:
> 
> "Experts say coronavirus infections are on the rise. Florida taking a particularly hard hit. Also in Florida tonight, police officers shot a man allegedly brandishing a gun outside a Miami area mall. The suspect was declared dead on the scene. Several witnesses claim the man was unarmed. Video footage is being sought."
> 
> That isn't what happens. It's more like this:
> 
> "Coronavirus cases are on the rise in Florida. One expert says there could be as many as 1.2 billion new cases in Hillsborough county alone. President Trump says, without offering any evidence, that the numbers are actually much lower. Also in Florida, an innocent black man was gunned down by white police officers for what appears to be no reason whatsoever. Officers claim the man was pointing a weapon at them. Witnesses say this is another vile racist attack on an African American family man. A peaceful protest broke out and several police vehicles were set on fire by white nationalists that some say were wearing Hawaiian print shirts."
> 
> 
> 
> Because some conspiracies are real.


You sound like this just started yesterday. 100 years ago, newspapers were openly political and sensational. It has always been up to the consumer to separate fact from opinion and sensationalism.

People talk about fake news. Its not necessarily fake but it can definitely contain political spin and both sides are guilty. To call it a conspiracy means there is a collective effort to misinform and I don’t think that’s happening. Do you really think NBC, CBS, CNN, ABC, etc. have a daily Zoom conference to decide which lies to spread?


----------



## MTW

CoolWill said:


> You're missing the point. The "news" doesn't just report, they sensationalize. This is how it should look:


They sensationalize _with_ a radical left wing agenda. That's why the media has just about zero credibility, other than with the deluded fellow travelers.


----------



## 99cents

MTW said:


> They sensationalize _with_ a radical left wing agenda. That's why the media has just about zero credibility, other than with the deluded fellow travelers.


Who is “they”? Who is “the media”? Whatever your point of view, you can find an outlet to validate it. That doesn’t sound like much of an organized conspiracy to me. Maybe you’re just a paranoid nutjob.


----------



## TGGT

99cents said:


> Who is “they”? Who is “the media”? Whatever your point of view, you can find an outlet to validate it. That doesn’t sound like much of an organized conspiracy to me. Maybe you’re just a paranoid nutjob.


“It’s not to convince you of a different point of view. It’s to convince you that there is no truth. When it feels like nobody’s telling the truth and there is no truth, the reaction to that is despondency and demobilization.” Michael McFaul

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

99cents said:


> You sound like this just started yesterday. 100 years ago, newspapers were openly political and sensational. It has always been up to the consumer to separate fact from opinion and sensationalism.
> 
> People talk about fake news. Its not necessarily fake but it can definitely contain political spin and both sides are guilty. To call it a conspiracy means there is a collective effort to misinform and I don’t think that’s happening. *Do you really think NBC, CBS, CNN, ABC, etc. have a daily Zoom conference to decide which lies to spread?*


They certainly appear to. They all report the same stories in the same manner using the same language with the same political bent. Buzzwords appear across all of them at the same time. "Problematic" is the newest one. I know they have always been sensational, but now they are outright liars. You can try to apologize for them and explain it away, but the slant isn't a slant. It's a nearly vertical.

So I'm including a link to that liberal bastion of fact checking, Snopes, to show you a list of the media's ties to the Democrat party. Even they try to smooth it over by calling it a "mixture". It's goddamn disgusting and dangerous to the very existence of constitutional republics. Take a peek:

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/you-had-a-hunch-the-news-system-was-rigged/


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> “It’s not to convince you of a different point of view. It’s to convince you that there is no truth. When it feels like nobody’s telling the truth and there is no truth, the reaction to that is despondency and demobilization.” Michael McFaul
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes. Cognitive dissonance. Everyday we are told so many things that are contradictory to each other. The goal is to cause so much confusion that we cannot act without Big Brother telling us which way to go.

"Masks won't be effective against the spread of this virus... Wear a mask or you're complicit in murder."... "

"Travel bans won't work and are racist... Why didn't Trump impose a travel ban sooner?"

"President Trump is a racist... President Trump restores funding to historically black colleges."

And on and on.


----------



## MTW

The rhetoric that those who unknowingly spread the virus are murderers has really been ratcheted up just in the past few days during the second wave scam. This has been baked into the cake from the beginning of course, but it's all part of the agenda to continue to smash the public down until there is full compliance with the orders that the dictators issue.


----------



## Dan the electricman

CoolWill said:


> So I'm including a link to that liberal bastion of fact checking, Snopes, to show you a list of the media's ties to the Democrat party. Even they try to smooth it over by calling it a "mixture". It's goddamn disgusting and dangerous to the very existence of constitutional republics. Take a peek:
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/you-had-a-hunch-the-news-system-was-rigged/


I hope people actually read the entire link. It doesn't say what you claim it does. Clearly, you have a theory, and are looking for information to validate it.


----------



## CoolWill

Dan the electricman said:


> I hope people actually read the entire link. It doesn't say what you claim it does. Clearly, you have a theory, and are looking for information to validate it.


It's simply insane that you can say that. Are you saying that Ian Cameron of ABC News wasn't married to Susan Rice? Are you saying that David Rhodes, president of CBS, isn't the brother of Obama speech writer Ben Rhodes? Are you saying that former ABC president Ben Sherwood isn't the brother of Obama adviser Elizabeth Sherwood? That's exactly what Snopes is claiming.


----------



## MTW

CoolWill said:


> It's simply insane that you can say that. Are you saying that Ian Cameron of ABC News wasn't married to Susan Rice? Are you saying that David Rhodes, president of CBS, isn't the brother of Obama speech writer Ben Rhodes? Are you saying that former ABC president Ben Sherwood isn't the brother of Obama adviser Elizabeth Sherwood? That's exactly what Snopes is claiming.


It is insane, but Dan is a hardcore leftist and therefore has insanity in his mind.


----------



## TGGT

CoolWill said:


> It's simply insane that you can say that. Are you saying that Ian Cameron of ABC News wasn't married to Susan Rice? Are you saying that David Rhodes, president of CBS, isn't the brother of Obama speech writer Ben Rhodes? Are you saying that former ABC president Ben Sherwood isn't the brother of Obama adviser Elizabeth Sherwood? That's exactly what Snopes is claiming.


Is that all snopes says?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> Is that all snopes says?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Go check out the link.


----------



## Dan the electricman

CoolWill said:


> It's simply insane that you can say that. Are you saying that Ian Cameron of ABC News wasn't married to Susan Rice? Are you saying that David Rhodes, president of CBS, isn't the brother of Obama speech writer Ben Rhodes? Are you saying that former ABC president Ben Sherwood isn't the brother of Obama adviser Elizabeth Sherwood? That's exactly what Snopes is claiming.


How many media people are connected to someone in the Republican party? :wink:


----------



## CoolWill

Dan the electricman said:


> How many media people are connected to someone in the Republican party? :wink:


Not nearly as many.


----------



## MTW

Dan the electricman said:


> How many media people are connected to someone in the Republican party? :wink:


Let me guess Dan, you don't believe the media has a liberal bias, right? No, of course you don't, because you're a liberal yourself, and liberals never admit to anything wrong.


----------



## Quickservice

Steven A. said:


> How do you feel about having to wear facemasks on the job?


$50 fine here if you don't wear a mask in public. But, there are many exceptions one being if you are deaf. After 20 years of hammer drills and such... I'm exempt. :devil3:


----------



## Quickservice

MTW said:


> It is insane, but Dan is a hardcore leftist and therefore has insanity in his mind.


One of my electricians is a flaming liberal. It is impossible to have a civil conversation with him. If CNN were announce that the sun will soon begin to come up in the West... I swear to you.... he would believe it.


----------



## TGGT

CoolWill said:


> Not nearly as many.


Easily twice as many.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> Easily twice as many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Show me. And show me how many of Trump's staff is married or related to the presidents of the major news corporations.


----------



## TGGT

CoolWill said:


> Show me. And show me how many of Trump's staff is married or related to the presidents of the major news corporations.


No.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I didn't think so.


----------



## TGGT

CoolWill said:


> I didn't think so.


Course not, I'm not wasting my time with that nonsense. Next thing you'll want me to disprove Qanon and flat earth.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> Course not, I'm not wasting my time with that nonsense. Next thing you'll want me to disprove Qanon and flat earth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No. I wouldn't ask anyone to disprove something. Only to prove your assertions. You can't prove why the earth isn't flat. But you can prove that it's spherical. You said there are twice as many media relatives in government. Show the numbers and names of blow.


----------



## HackWork

TGGT said:


> Easily twice as many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You’re full of sh1t, and you know it.


----------



## HackWork

CoolWill said:


> No. I wouldn't ask anyone to disprove something. Only to prove your assertions. You can't prove why the earth isn't flat. *But you can prove that it's spherical*. You said there are twice as many media relatives in government. Show the numbers and names of blow.


Bologna.


----------



## TGGT

You guys just need to do your own research.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

TGGT said:


> You guys just need to do your own research.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You made the claim.


----------



## Dan the electricman

MTW said:


> Let me guess Dan, you don't believe the media has a liberal bias, right? No, of course you don't, because you're a liberal yourself, and liberals never admit to anything wrong.


Does "the media" include Breitbart, Rush Limbaugh, Fox News, Alex Jones, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, The Wall Street Journal, and the New York Post?

I don't think they have a liberal bias, do you?


----------



## HackWork

Dan the electricman said:


> Does "the media" include Breitbart, Rush Limbaugh, Fox News, Alex Jones, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, The Wall Street Journal, and the New York Post?
> 
> I don't think they have a liberal bias, do you?


You don’t think that the Wall Street Journal and the New York Post are liberally biased????? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW

Dan the electricman said:


> Does "the media" include Breitbart, Rush Limbaugh, Fox News, Alex Jones, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, The Wall Street Journal, and the New York Post?
> 
> I don't think they have a liberal bias, do you?


Nice way to scramble the issue, much like your scrambled liberal brain. 

Beck, Limbaugh, Jones, and Hannity are news commentators. They don't even remotely pretend to be unbiased and never have. Furthermore, they are not news outlets like the mainstream aka dead news media.


----------



## armsjac

Here is a mask which will not fog glasses, can be talked through, and will not restrict breathing, either in or out. It does nothing for the woohooflu but it is a "mask" when masks are required.

https://www.amazon.com/ArcEnCiel-Ta...9AGVSP6VN3G&psc=1&refRID=0XAZJ7NSX9AGVSP6VN3G


----------



## TGGT

I wear the medical masks they offer at the hospital I work at. They have a metal bridge that forms to your face so air doesn't fog up my glasses. I actually find working in them all day is really not bad, and easier than even wearing those N95's with the exhaust valve.


----------



## hammondbryan445

No one likes to wear them. But I always do around my clients.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

TGGT said:


> I wear the medical masks they offer at the hospital I work at. They have a metal bridge that forms to your face so air doesn't fog up my glasses. I actually find working in them all day is really not bad, and easier than even wearing those N95's with the exhaust valve.



Those masks with the values are not good. They filter the air in but they exhale thru the valves. Those are meant for construction workers not good for covid- good for you but not to others.


----------



## Thirty-eight

got a notification about this bump, didn’t remember this site being so bad with ads months back.. update sucked


----------



## bthomas76

It's annoying. But it's part of my responsibility.


----------



## BillyMac59

Hard to believe the length of this post and its responses. And the arguments..... It really doesn't matter what anyone thinks, now does it? The rules of the game have changed; as they are prone to do. Now play nice or you'll have to sit in the "time out" hair.


----------



## Vladaar

Digging this post out of the grave, because recent developments at least in Virginia and with the CDC has now said no masks if vaccinated? How do you guys feel about that for your businesses?

Are customers going to be so traumatized that they still will want masks? For how long? Science not politics should be the answer for these questions.


----------



## micromind

Vladaar said:


> Science not politics should be the answer for these questions.


The trouble here is that once science reaches high levels of government, it becomes junk science. Proof becomes propaganda, facts become political tools. Scientists who know the actual truth are either paid or threatened in order to keep them quiet, or even worse, state what the government wants them to say, not that actual truth.


----------



## mofos be cray

This was a political thing the moment it popped up. China haters says its a bio weapon, conspiracy theorists say its fake so the can do x, government uses a tool to get away with a whole bunch of shady ****, scientists use it to milk money out of government. I could go on but you all know it it anyway.
Masks are a joke but that doesn't mean that anybody is going change their ideas on them at all. So, I'd just ask at the door if the client wants you to wear a mask then decide how much you want the work.


----------



## Wirenuting

Science will follow politics,,, It has to.
Because if it doesn’t they will have to admit that,,

President Trump was right a long time ago. 
You don’t need a mask if you’ve had it or have been vaccinated..

They will never admit to that simple fact.


----------

